# New in Egypt! Need help please!



## Noah M

Hello fellow expats,
My name is Noah and this is my first time visit to this website and to post on it.
Nice to meet you ! 

I am an American, first year college student, that currently resides with his Egyptian American mother in Sheikh Zayed , Egypt for over a year since we left home. We left home so that my mother can take care of her ill mother. My father has passed long ago, so I can't leave my mother alone. 

I kindly ask you fellow expats to help me on some things. Your help will be highly appreciated and I will be in your debt. 

1- For over a year my mother was looking for an expat job in Egypt, but all she could find was non-expat jobs. My mother is an English ESL lecturer with 15+ years of experience. So if you know someone or an organization that you personally know and/or recommend that are looking for such qualifications, please tell me. 

2- We are currently looking for an apartment to purchase in the area. Every time when an agent shows us some properties, we don't feel that these are a bang for their buck(worth its price). So if you guys know any please do tell me.

3- Are there any expat gatherings and/or events in the Sheikh Zayed/6th of October area ? 

Thank you in advance Egypt expat forum community!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Noah 

Welcome to the forum. 

Your mother should have no difficulty in finding employment as schools and colleges are constantly looking for staff however she will not find expat paid employment because she has not been brought into lecture she is already here and jobs here are local but it will be much more than would be paid to an Egyptian. 
Join facebook as there are many groups for meeting up.. 

good luck


----------



## Noah M

Could you tell some active Facebook groups that I can join? Thank you!


----------



## hurghadapat

Noah M said:


> Could you tell some active Facebook groups that I can join? Thank you!
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jobs...-Speakers-Of-English-In-Egypt/155208061160970
> 
> 
> 
> This may be of help to your mother.


----------



## Roscharlie

Hello, my name is Ros - this is my first time online! hubby and I are looking to move to Sharm April this year. I am an RGN,so I'd be looking for work somewhere in Sharm, also could you tell me best places to look for rental properties?! We're coming down 2nd February for 2 weeks, so we're hoping to have a look round then, I have also done loads of bar work in the past!
Hope to hear from you soon, 
Ros.


----------



## hurghadapat

Roscharlie said:


> Hello, my name is Ros - this is my first time online! hubby and I are looking to move to Sharm April this year. I am an RGN,so I'd be looking for work somewhere in Sharm, also could you tell me best places to look for rental properties?! We're coming down 2nd February for 2 weeks, so we're hoping to have a look round then, I have also done loads of bar work in the past!
> Hope to hear from you soon,
> Ros.



Hello and welcome to the forum.Most people on here are Cairo based so think you would be better asking your questions on this site.



SharmWomen - Sharm el Sheikh Community Site


but do feel free to come on here and ask any general sort of questions about living in Egypt.


----------

